# Dahme zieht die Notbremse



## tomats (16. April 2021)

Für viele Bellyboot-, Kayak- und Watangler ist das Riff am Dahmer Leuchtturm ein Hotspot. 
Nun jedoch wurde dort die Notbremse gezogen.
Bei den Dorschen stieg die Corona-Inzidenzzahl auf 231, für Plattfische wurde ein Wert von 244 gemessen und bei den Meerforellen schließlich sogar 344. Diese besorgniserregende Entwicklung sorgte dafür, dass nun seitens der Gemeindevertretung die Notbremse gezogen wurde. Um ein Überspringen des Virus auf den Menschen, insbesondere der AnglerInnen, zu verringern, wurde der Parkplatz, auf dem immerhin bis zu 4 PKWs (6 Smarts) umsonst parken konnten, mit Felsbrocken abgesperrt. Auch die Zufahrt dorthin wurde aufwändig mit mehreren neuen Hinweis- und absoluten Parkverbotsschildern ausgerüstet. Damit konnte auch gleichzeitig das sogenannte Gratisparkvirus, kurz GraPV, von der Inzidenz 4 auf Null heruntergefahren werden.
Als Ausweichparkplatz steht der Parkplatz an der Küste (Taucherparkplatz) weiterhin zur Verfügung (pro Stunde 1,50€).


----------



## Sepp Meier (16. April 2021)

Das ist echt richtig schade, ich war da immer gerne... Ich frage mich wirklich was das soll. Aber so richtig willkommen fühlte man sich da als parkender Angler auch früher schon nicht. Kostet dieser Taucherparkplatz denn das ganze Jahr gleich viel? 1,5 €/h finde ich dann schon ziemlich teuer...


----------



## seatrout61 (16. April 2021)

Diese Kurzsichtigkeit der Gemeinden ist ärgerlich...anstatt Strandnutzer mit solchen Massnahmen auszusperren, sollten die mal nach Dänemark schauen, wie man das im Einklang mit der Natur regeln kann: (Natur-)Parkplätze (muss nicht geteert/gepflastert sein) unmittelbar am Strand, oft mit Tisch/Bank-Garnituren versehen.


----------



## rippi (16. April 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Diese Kurzsichtigkeit der Gemeinden ist ärgerlich...anstatt Strandnutzer mit solchen Massnahmen auszusperren, sollten die mal nach Dänemark schauen, wie man das im Einklang mit der Natur regeln kann: (Natur-)Parkplätze (muss nicht geteert/gepflastert sein) unmittelbar am Strand, oft mit Tisch/Bank-Garnituren versehen.


Das wäre der Horror für die Hamburger Edeltouristen! Ein Skandal.


----------



## seatrout61 (16. April 2021)

Für dieses Klientel gibt es Strandpromenaden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. April 2021)

Tja, was soll man dazu noch schreiben, einigen ist Corona echt zu Kopf gestiegen. Gibt es in SH aber auch, nicht wegen Corona sind durch selbstverschuldeten einiger Kollegen, die aus den Stränden echte Müllplätze gemacht haben. Gerade die Fraktion der Brandungsangler hat einen erheblichen Anteil dazu beigetragen, so nach dem Motto was soll ich das Papier der Wattis wieder mit nach Hause nehmen, zersetzt sich ja von selbst und den Billiggrill las ich dann auch an Ort und Stelle für das nächste Angeln. Bei den Heringsanglern in Kappeln sieht es ähnlich aus, wenn die Saison ist und die Stadt schon länger darauf herumdenkt das Angeln im Hafenbereich einzustellen. Werden Sie aber nicht, denn Geld regiert ja bekanntlich die Welt.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2021)

tomats schrieb:


> insbesondere der AnglerInnen, zu verringern,


Der erste gendergerechte Beitrag den ich hier im Board zu lesen bekam?
Ich habs gewusst, dies wird auch hier stattfinden, leider.
Brav tomats, so muss das!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2021)

tomats schrieb:


> Bei den Dorschen stieg die Corona-Inzidenzzahl auf 231, für Plattfische wurde ein Wert von 244 gemessen und bei den Meerforellen schließlich sogar 344. Diese besorgniserregende Entwicklung sorgte dafür, dass nun seitens der Gemeindevertretung die Notbremse gezogen wurde



Oh Leute,
*Ein recht verspäteter Aprilscherz*


----------



## zulu1024 (16. April 2021)

In einer Nacht und Nebelaktion die Steine Richtung Riff rollen. Wer weiß ob die wirklich von der Gemeinde sind oder nicht eher von den 3 Anwohnern *hust*.
Die Polizei hat jedenfalls nie etwas gesagt als ich dort stand - wurde also geduldet...


----------



## Nick*Rivers (17. April 2021)

Ist doch wie auf Fünen Enebærodde. Wer auf die guten Plätze will, muss halt ein paar Kilometer laufen. 
Der Bereich wird gut kontrolliert. Somit wäre ich mit der Parkplatzwahl äußerst vorsichtig. 
Hilft nur eins. Warten, bis dort ein Haus zu verkaufen ist


----------



## tomats (19. April 2021)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Ist doch wie auf Fünen Enebærodde. Wer auf die guten Plätze will, muss halt ein paar Kilometer laufen.
> Der Bereich wird gut kontrolliert. Somit wäre ich mit der Parkplatzwahl äußerst vorsichtig.
> Hilft nur eins. Warten, bis dort ein Haus zu verkaufen ist


Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Es kommt natürlich auch immer ein bisschen auf das Equipment an, das du bewegst. Als Bellyboater mit viel Gerödel bist du über solche Einstiegsstellen natürlich froh.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2021)

*Bei den Dorschen stieg die Corona-Inzidenzzahl auf 231, für Plattfische wurde ein Wert von 244 gemessen und bei den Meerforellen schließlich sogar 344.

Merkt ihr das immer noch nicht? Es ist ein verspäteter Aprilscherz!

Dorsche, Plattfische und Meerforellen haben kein Korona!*


----------



## seatrout61 (19. April 2021)

satire - Google Suche


----------

